# Why the fake surges, Uber?



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

So, last night, I decided to try heading toward a surge just to see if it was real.

And it did exactly what I thought it would do - as soon as I got close, it turned from red to orange. As soon as I got to the orange bit, it turned white, surge gone, no pings at all. I was online the whole time, would have taken a ping outside the surge area if I'd gotten one, because I didn't think there was a chance it was real. But no, nothing.

Uber says surges are to get drivers into an area with demand. But fake surges are nothing but a waste of time, electricity and gas, and make me want to stop doing this.

All of last night, I got one trip, as I was giving up and going home. It took me back to the other side of town, where I was pretty much guaranteed no pings, so I drove back home empty with no more pings, and went to bed. $7.42. The mileage deduction is worth more than the fare at this point.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Was your app on while you drove into surge? if so, there ya go...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JonC said:


> And it did exactly what I thought it would do - as soon as I got close, it turned from red to orange. As soon as I got to the orange bit, it turned white, surge gone, no pings at all. I was online the whole time, would have taken a ping outside the surge area if I'd gotten one, because I didn't think there was a chance it was real. But no, nothing.


Couple of mistakes here

1) Chasing a surge
2) Driving to a surge while online


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

JonC said:


> So, last night, I decided to try heading toward a surge just to see if it was real.
> 
> And it did exactly what I thought it would do - as soon as I got close, it turned from red to orange. As soon as I got to the orange bit, it turned white, surge gone, no pings at all. I was online the whole time, would have taken a ping outside the surge area if I'd gotten one, because I didn't think there was a chance it was real. But no, nothing.
> 
> ...


You actually killed the surge. Stay offline until you get there. And chasin it (unless it was within a couple of miles) is not s good idea. I learned that the hard way myself.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Go to a known area for surging while off line. stay offline when you get there. the surge will come to you.


----------



## garryo (Dec 6, 2016)

Fellow surge searchers-This morning(12/7), I had just dropped off a rider, in search of another. Within about 60 seconds, over 1/2 of my screen turned red and orange. I was right in the middle of it and thought I was experiencing my first surge, expecting to be pinged any second. Nothing!!! NO pings! NO surge fares! Surge just kept evaporating from my screen WTF??????????? Is some force really out to get us?? And of course, I was on-line, looking for another rider.


----------



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

garryo said:


> Fellow surge searchers-This morning(12/7), I had just dropped off a rider, in search of another. Within about 60 seconds, over 1/2 of my screen turned red and orange. I was right in the middle of it and thought I was experiencing my first surge, expecting to be pinged any second. Nothing!!! NO pings! NO surge fares! Surge just kept evaporating from my screen WTF??????????? Is some force really out to get us?? And of course, I was on-line, looking for another rider.


Riders probably saw the increased fares due to the surge and decided to wait it out instead of accept the fare. Eventually, the surge went down as they got off the app to wait and/or the number of drivers online increased. That is what usually happens in smaller cities like mine.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

garryo said:


> . I was right in the middle of it and thought I was experiencing my first surge, expecting to be pinged any second. Nothing!!! NO pings!


Surges are great in theory but fewer riders request rides as some are willing to wait it out. You have to be in the right spot and get a little luck.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Surges are great in theory but fewer riders request rides as some are willing to wait it out. You have to be in the right spot and get a little luck.


I wouldn't even say that. I would say to that point it's drivers went offline as soon as the service is. We could have a continuous surge so essentially why does Peter have to pay before they have to find an alternate means of transportation.


----------

